# AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH



## Hardtail1969

Too many choices...

So, i am in the market for a number of things...

Then just as i have, thanks to the help of a few good people on here, narrowed my selection down to two mod kits, and a few other items, i get wind of something else that has totally changed my mind again.

Not to mention that i am a tactile buyer, so i like to see, hold, feel and rub myself against things before buying them ;} ...

So, to recap:
I was set on buying a kangertech topbox, and a kangertech nebox, along with a spare tank or two, and a selection of juices...
which then changed to two kanger topboxes, and a spare tank or two....

and now, after another helpful mail, i have also seen a new tank, supposedly the best for flavour, which only starts to work at 80w, and all kindsa notes about how well...

i have decided, that since the kanger topbox is only 75w, i would need at least a 100w mod, so that i can buy the best flavour tank, and run it...

i just hope that by this saturday, when i am going to have the time to purchase these items, that no-one else comes and tells me psst..this is the shizz.... or have you seen this....or have a look at that...

its enough to make someone like me doubt their sanity...

and choices...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Hardtail1969 said:


> Too many choices...
> 
> So, i am in the market for a number of things...
> 
> Then just as i have, thanks to the help of a few good people on here, narrowed my selection down to two mod kits, and a few other items, i get wind of something else that has totally changed my mind again.
> 
> Not to mention that i am a tactile buyer, so i like to see, hold, feel and rub myself against things before buying them ;} ...
> 
> So, to recap:
> I was set on buying a kangertech topbox, and a kangertech nebox, along with a spare tank or two, and a selection of juices...
> which then changed to two kanger topboxes, and a spare tank or two....
> 
> and now, after another helpful mail, i have also seen a new tank, supposedly the best for flavour, which only starts to work at 80w, and all kindsa notes about how well...
> 
> i have decided, that since the kanger topbox is only 75w, i would need at least a 100w mod, so that i can buy the best flavour tank, and run it...
> 
> i just hope that by this saturday, when i am going to have the time to purchase these items, that no-one else comes and tells me psst..this is the shizz.... or have you seen this....or have a look at that...
> 
> its enough to make someone like me doubt their sanity...
> 
> and choices...


Hi @Hardtail1969 

I'm curious - what tank are you referring to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hang in there, brother. Vaping is like that and an interest board like this even more so.

It's a whirlwind of constantly changing options in a burgeoning market worldwide, but hey, you're not gonna be smoking and you'll be one of those guys with suggestions and tips for all the people that follow.

The biggest thing is to settle on one all day carry setup that gets you what you need. Sounds like you've locked an loaded your research. Now, just execute. Get thee to a shop and get those mitts on some gear. Take your time with it. Maybe even step away after rubbing yourself up against it for a while and go for a coffee to think things over and then march right back in there and get what purred best for you.

It's your movie. You're the star. Use the info you've gathered as a guide, but go with your gut and your heart on this.

Once you pull the trigger, do not second guess yourself. Most all gear these days will work to keep you off the cigs and enjoying a pleasant vape. Plus or minus a few percentage points, it's mostly fashion and personal taste after that. There is no be all end all killer setup for everyone and... wait for it... the "cutting edge" will move again in 2 months. It has for 6 years with no end in sight (fools that we are).

You got this. Can't wait to see pics of the new rig.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Hardtail1969

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> I'm curious - what tank are you referring to?



Apparently the uwell crown is the flavour tank to beat all others?

(gods..i just know i am going to get all kindsa different opinions again)....


----------



## Hardtail1969

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hang in there, brother. Vaping is like that and an interest board like this even more so.
> 
> You got this. Can't wait to see pics of the new rig.



Eish... 

I tell you, i am thinking of sitting down in a corner with a blanket over my head and chanting wub-wub-wub until enlightenment shall dawn, and i can step down off the mountain like moses, ready to preach the word, only to discover that the people have again changed the game....

But i shall endure and by SATURDAY THE 9TH OF APRIL 2016.... at or on or about 12:00 Midday.... unless someone else chirps in.... be VAPING.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Hardtail1969 said:


> Apparently the uwell crown is the flavour tank to beat all others?
> 
> (gods..i just know i am going to get all kindsa different opinions again)....


 Hahah - You probably will (some of the new ceramic coil tanks like the Target apparently have superb flavor - apparently some issues with inconsistent coil qc though, and it doesn't take to 70 / 30 VG and higher juices well). I haven't tried the Uwell Crown, but there does seem to be a sizeable loyal following who insist that it's flavor is hard to beat. As for a mod that's a bit more powerful than the Topbox, the IStick 100 W TC is one very good option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hardtail1969 said:


> Eish...
> 
> I tell you, i am thinking of sitting down in a corner with a blanket over my head and chanting wub-wub-wub until enlightenment shall dawn, and i can step down off the mountain like moses, ready to preach the word, only to discover that the people have again changed the game....
> 
> But i shall endure and by SATURDAY THE 9TH OF APRIL 2016.... at or on or about 12:00 Midday.... unless someone else chirps in.... be VAPING.



It can be a right roiling mess, to be sure. The key is to find a safe perch, trusty vape in hand, from which to view the melee from. Right now, you're down in the mosh pit. Get a mod and tank, get vaping, get perspective.

It'll all come easily enough... once you're over the "OMF'ingG, where do I start?" hump.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Lingogrey said:


> Hahah - You probably will (some of the new ceramic coil tanks like the Target apparently have superb flavor - apparently some issues with inconsistent coil qc though, and it doesn't take to 70 / 30 VG and higher juices well). I haven't tried the Uwell Crown, but there does seem to be a sizeable loyal following who insist that it's flavor is hard to beat. As for a mod that's a bit more powerful than the Topbox, the IStick 100 W TC is one very good option.



*thump* head hitting desk...

I shall google these items of which you speak....


----------



## Hardtail1969

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It can be a right roiling mess, to be sure. The key is to find a safe perch, trusty vape in hand, from which to view the melee from. Right now, you're down in the mosh pit. Get a mod and tank, get vaping, get perspective.
> 
> It'll all come easily enough... once you're over the "OMF'ingG, where do I start?" hump.



Mmmm kinda reminds me of that trip to vegas when i was much much much younger, and a visit to a certain dancing establishment, that was run by a gentleman who only employed young single mothers..... the choices... the choices... :0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hardtail1969 said:


> Mmmm kinda reminds me of that trip to vegas when i was much much much younger, and a visit to a certain dancing establishment, that was run by a gentleman who only employed young single mothers..... the choices... the choices... :0



Heh - Cheetah's or Spearmint Rhino?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Set aside a room in your house for vaping gear mate. Sounds like you're gonna need it, and a fair-sized room at that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hardtail1969 said:


> Too many choices...
> 
> So, i am in the market for a number of things...
> 
> Then just as i have, thanks to the help of a few good people on here, narrowed my selection down to two mod kits, and a few other items, i get wind of something else that has totally changed my mind again.
> 
> Not to mention that i am a tactile buyer, so i like to see, hold, feel and rub myself against things before buying them ;} ...
> 
> So, to recap:
> I was set on buying a kangertech topbox, and a kangertech nebox, along with a spare tank or two, and a selection of juices...
> which then changed to two kanger topboxes, and a spare tank or two....
> 
> and now, after another helpful mail, i have also seen a new tank, supposedly the best for flavour, which only starts to work at 80w, and all kindsa notes about how well...
> 
> i have decided, that since the kanger topbox is only 75w, i would need at least a 100w mod, so that i can buy the best flavour tank, and run it...
> 
> i just hope that by this saturday, when i am going to have the time to purchase these items, that no-one else comes and tells me psst..this is the shizz.... or have you seen this....or have a look at that...
> 
> its enough to make someone like me doubt their sanity...
> 
> and choices...


Hi @Hardtail1969

You can't just come from Twisp devices to a Crown Tank at 80w.

That is why I recommended the Topbox mini kit.

You will have to transition yourself.Also bare in mind that you will never just buy one kit.You will start with a decent kit and then move up from there.

Vaping becomes a hobby and is a lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also,don't try and just buy everything at once.The market is changing everyday with new devices coming out everyday.

Start with one device and take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver

Hi @Hardtail1969 

I can imagine how you feel
But dont worry, @Papa_Lazarou is spot on
Pick one or two you like and go for it

My experience with the Subtank mini (the predecessor to the Toptank) has been good. Decent flavour and performance and easy to rebuild if you want to rebuild.

Just leave some budget and energy for choosing juices. The hardware is one thing but the juices are very important too. Hopefully wherever you go you can sample a few juices and take a few you like.

Enjoy and dont stress - 

Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

SAVapeGear said:


> Start with one device and take it from there.



Word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Once you have purchased every piece of vaping gear known to man and preordered every piece to be produced in the next decade, you can turn your attention to DIY juices. There be another wonderland of endless stuff and frustration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Go with the Topbox mini kit! I have a lot of other gear and my Subox Mini is still my go-to device for the right balance of flavour, ease-of-use etc. I promise you won't do the whole buyers remorse thing if you do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> You can't just come from Twisp devices to a Crown Tank at 80w.
> 
> Vaping becomes a hobby and is a lifestyle.



And that's why i aint vaping yet, cos of the advice, and wise words on here. 

Like i said to you, i am a tactile buyer, and need that hands on to understand what i am getting.

Even with all of that being said, i am still thinking of your recommendations, and will in all likelihood follow along.

Its just that... like i said... aaarghhhhh. soon as i think i have made a decision... THERE IS MORE....


----------



## Hardtail1969

YeOldeOke said:


> Once you have purchased every piece of vaping gear known to man and preordered every piece to be produced in the next decade, you can turn your attention to DIY juices. There be another wonderland of endless stuff and frustration.



Nooooo....

you see what i mean....

its starting again....

Nooooo


----------



## SAVapeGear

Stosta said:


> Go with the Topbox mini kit! I have a lot of other gear and my Subox Mini is still my go-to device for the right balance of flavour, ease-of-use etc. I promise you won't do the whole buyers remorse thing if you do!


I agree.My subtank mini is still in daily rotation for the last 2 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hardtail1969 said:


> And that's why i aint vaping yet, cos of the advice, and wise words on here.
> 
> Like i said to you, i am a tactile buyer, and need that hands on to understand what i am getting.
> 
> Even with all of that being said, i am still thinking of your recommendations, and will in all likelihood follow along.
> 
> Its just that... like i said... aaarghhhhh. soon as i think i have made a decision... THERE IS MORE....


 " Just do it " and check Reviews on Utube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

...and so it begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Like I said @Hardtail1969 , that Topbox is the best place to start! It will give you the best baseline for you to make all future decisions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> You can't just come from Twisp devices to a Crown Tank at 80w.
> 
> That is why I recommended the Topbox mini kit.
> 
> You will have to transition yourself.Also bare in mind that you will never just buy one kit.You will start with a decent kit and then move up from there.
> 
> Vaping becomes a hobby and is a lifestyle.


And this coming from a vendor who just loves the Crown Tank. Sage advice. Follow it imo. The Topbox Mini kit is tried and tested and versatile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> And this coming from a vendor who just loves the Crown Tank. Sage advice. Follow it imo. The Topbox Mini kit is tried and tested and versatile.


It is True @Andre

But the crown is definitely Phase 2.LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Andre said:


> And this coming from a vendor who just loves the Crown Tank. Sage advice. Follow it imo. The Topbox Mini kit is tried and tested and versatile.


I agree with the post, and will probably follow the advice in the end.

Saturday draws near..



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Hardtail1969 said:


> Nooooo....
> 
> you see what i mean....
> 
> its starting again....
> 
> Nooooo


If you are serious about kicking a habit you will definately need at least 2 devices. 
A backup when a mod breaks or is dropped etc.

Start with one device and then establish your usage. 
I.e is the tank annoying you because you are refilling very often? Is the battery flat every hour or is the tank too large and you are taking 2 days to empty it. 

What I'm saying is you need to see what is annoying you and what is working for you and buy a second device that overcome the annoyances. 

My best device you may hate because it's too bulky etc.
Other devices are cool and small but last a drive in traffic. 

Do you like to tinker or do you want a hassle free device. 
There are a lot of options and variations and experience is probably the only sure indicator here so stop the obsessive compulsive behaviour and start somewhere. 

Congratulations though on your attempts to move off stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Thats the idea. I have five twisps. They all suck. I have had lots of other kinds of pen devices. They all crap out.

No more.

I want one proper all day, and a backup. 

Spare batteries and tanks.

Juices to replace the horrible ones from twisp.

Just figured that one alone wont be enough. 

Tanks so i can swap out. 

Anyways, thats how i am thinking, and i know its wise to buy one, and go from there.. 

But would you buy a volkswagen beetle, when a porsche is the top choice? 

And no, this is not primarily a cost excercise, i buy for function, reliability, use, not cheapness.

So to me, buying a kanger topbox, with spare tanks is better than buying two or three different versions.

Also, while advice such as which tank is best, why would i spend money on a standard tank, when a slightly more expensive one is better and will deliver a better experience?

Then of course 30-75 watt devices seem to be being replaced with 100 - 200watt devices, with tanks and coils following the same trend.

To my mind this echoes the pc argument. Why buy a pentium when a core i7 is the current platform standard and will be for the next few years?

I really do value all the help and opinions, and advice, more than u may realise, and have made jokes about my way of purchasing, and decision making, in the end, i will probably go with the majority decision of the kanger, but i will also purchase some leading edge equipment to be able to take advantage of the newer tech as well.



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi @Hardtail1969 

A couple of questions if I may (apologies if I have missed this in previous posts of yours)

1. Do you see yourself building your own coils or using commercial coils only?
2. How important is portability - do you travel around a lot?
3. Which flavours do you like? (Or think you like?)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Baker

Hardtail1969 said:


> Thats the idea. I have five twisps. They all suck. I have had lots of other kinds of pen devices. They all crap out.
> 
> No more.
> 
> I want one proper all day, and a backup.
> 
> Spare batteries and tanks.
> 
> Juices to replace the horrible ones from twisp.
> 
> Just figured that one alone wont be enough.
> 
> Tanks so i can swap out.
> 
> Anyways, thats how i am thinking, and i know its wise to buy one, and go from there..
> 
> But would you buy a volkswagen beetle, when a porsche is the top choice?
> 
> And no, this is not primarily a cost excercise, i buy for function, reliability, use, not cheapness.
> 
> So to me, buying a kanger topbox, with spare tanks is better than buying two or three different versions.
> 
> Also, while advice such as which tank is best, why would i spend money on a standard tank, when a slightly more expensive one is better and will deliver a better experience?
> 
> Then of course 30-75 watt devices seem to be being replaced with 100 - 200watt devices, with tanks and coils following the same trend.
> 
> To my mind this echoes the pc argument. Why buy a pentium when a core i7 is the current platform standard and will be for the next few years?
> 
> I really do value all the help and opinions, and advice, more than u may realise, and have made jokes about my way of purchasing, and decision making, in the end, i will probably go with the majority decision of the kanger, but i will also purchase some leading edge equipment to be able to take advantage of the newer tech as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Easy peasy, get the topbox mini (best starter kit and very good flavor) and get a Crown tank as well. Use the 0.5 ohm coils and u won't need to go above the 75w at ur disposal.

Best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Hardtail1969 said:


> Thats the idea. I have five twisps. They all suck. I have had lots of other kinds of pen devices. They all crap out.
> 
> No more.
> 
> I want one proper all day, and a backup.
> 
> Spare batteries and tanks.
> 
> Juices to replace the horrible ones from twisp.
> 
> Just figured that one alone wont be enough.
> 
> Tanks so i can swap out.
> 
> Anyways, thats how i am thinking, and i know its wise to buy one, and go from there..
> 
> But would you buy a volkswagen beetle, when a porsche is the top choice?
> 
> And no, this is not primarily a cost excercise, i buy for function, reliability, use, not cheapness.
> 
> So to me, buying a kanger topbox, with spare tanks is better than buying two or three different versions.
> 
> Also, while advice such as which tank is best, why would i spend money on a standard tank, when a slightly more expensive one is better and will deliver a better experience?
> 
> Then of course 30-75 watt devices seem to be being replaced with 100 - 200watt devices, with tanks and coils following the same trend.
> 
> To my mind this echoes the pc argument. Why buy a pentium when a core i7 is the current platform standard and will be for the next few years?
> 
> I really do value all the help and opinions, and advice, more than u may realise, and have made jokes about my way of purchasing, and decision making, in the end, i will probably go with the majority decision of the kanger, but i will also purchase some leading edge equipment to be able to take advantage of the newer tech as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


To use the car analogy, you have been riding a bicycle. Nice 5 bicycles. 

You want the porche but will it be economical on juice? Is it practical as a daily drive? 
On cars I am more knowledgeable about. 
A land rover is nice but you want to 4x4.
How often will you be off road? Do you even like off roading? Will you be prepared to jet wash your car while the mud is still wet as the car wash will never be able to clean it properly. 
Is normal road holding important? Land rover come with normal tires ands jeeps with dual on/off road tyres. Fuel economy is now an issue. Is it all worth it as a daily driver. 

I'm saying get a vw and learn how to drive even if it's a vw gti and then if speed is what you want get a porche.
If you get a wv you won't be too bothered when you go over a pavement or a dirt road. Once you are comfy in the vw then decide if you want a porche or a Merc or a jeep or better yet a helicopter. 
Preferable a hughes 500

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hardtail1969

Christos said:


> To use the car analogy, you have been riding a bicycle. Nice 5 bicycles.
> 
> You want the porche but will it be economical on juice? Is it practical as a daily drive?
> On cars I am more knowledgeable about.
> A land rover is nice but you want to 4x4.
> How often will you be off road? Do you even like off roading? Will you be prepared to jet wash your car while the mud is still wet as the car wash will never be able to clean it properly.
> Is normal road holding important? Land rover come with normal tires ands jeeps with dual on/off road tyres. Fuel economy is now an issue. Is it all worth it as a daily driver.
> 
> I'm saying get a vw and learn how to drive even if it's a vw gti and then if speed is what you want get a porche.
> If you get a wv you won't be too bothered when you go over a pavement or a dirt road. Once you are comfy in the vw then decide if you want a porche or a Merc or a jeep or better yet a helicopter.
> Preferable a hughes 500


Cars .. Bikes... Its all the same in the end

I get your drift, thanks!   

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969

Baker said:


> Easy peasy, get the topbox mini (best starter kit and very good flavor) and get a Crown tank as well. Use the 0.5 ohm coils and u won't need to go above the 75w at ur disposal.
> 
> Best of both worlds.


Now this i can agree with. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Get yourself a dual 18650 mod for at home when you wanna smoke 80-400w+.. Then perhaps get a vtc mini 75 w for carrying around as a daily. And then a tank for each mod. You really wont enjoy carrying around a dual 18650 in your pockets hence the vtc mini. Which has upgradeble firmware so you always have the latest features. then just a tank for each mod. For a vtc i would suggest any top fill tank to make filling easy and a spare 18650 for swapping out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Silver said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> A couple of questions if I may (apologies if I have missed this in previous posts of yours)
> 
> 1. Do you see yourself building your own coils or using commercial coils only?
> 2. How important is portability - do you travel around a lot?
> 3. Which flavours do you like? (Or think you like?)


Coils - prob buy in the long run, make when i feel like it.
Portability - long as i can use em anywhere
Flavours - only really have had the tobacco and red bull ones from twisp i like, not much experience with others

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker

Hardtail1969 said:


> Now this i can agree with.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Yeah i have a subox mini which I started with and still use. My only other mod only goes up to 75w and i have two Crown tanks, works perfectly. Hope I helped!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Based on the discussions above a really good place to start would be a Crown Tank on top of a Minikin. Also if you want a small MTL device the AIO at R370 is the deal of the century.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

@Hardtail1969 what has to be said has been said on this thread. My two cents worth: Experiment, read, don't be undecided, meet fellow vapers and you will be on your way to a wonderful world, an interesting and consuming hobby. I cannot believe how this "hobby" has consumed me in just 3 months. Yes I have made a few "unwise" decisions, but is that not life? -- Trial and error until one hits the sweet spot. All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hardtail1969 said:


> Coils - prob buy in the long run, make when i feel like it.
> Portability - long as i can use em anywhere
> Flavours - only really have had the tobacco and red bull ones from twisp i like, not much experience with others
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Nice thing about the SubTank mini (or the newer one with top fill) is you can build your own coils in the RBA section as well as but commercial coils for it. Also loads of experience with that device on this forum.
I would recommend that.

As for the battery/mod, perhaps the one that goes with it in the kit or the Evic VTC Mini. Or if you want longer battery life then something with two batteries. Maybe the iStick100 or the Cuboid, but they are a bit heavier and bulkier than the single batt mods

As for juice, I too liked the Twisp Rebel. Havent found much similar elsewhere. As for tobaccoes, try AshyBac from Mikes Mega mixes or some of the tobaccoes from Vape Elixir. Not too much variety on the local tobacco front. Try test as many juices as possible. The juice hunt is as important if not more important than the hardware in my opinion, provided you have something decent and reliable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest

I agree, with the title of this thread.  More so after reading the whole thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Waine

Ernest said:


> I agree, with the title of this thread.  More so after reading the whole thread.


@Ernest lol. Just a heads up.....I can relate. The sheer variety, creativity and technological ingenuity that keeps re inventing the vaping world is truly mind boggling. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> You can't just come from Twisp devices to a Crown Tank at 80w.
> 
> That is why I recommended the Topbox mini kit.
> 
> You will have to transition yourself.Also bare in mind that you will never just buy one kit.You will start with a decent kit and then move up from there.
> 
> Vaping becomes a hobby and is a lifestyle.





SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> You can't just come from Twisp devices to a Crown Tank at 80w.
> 
> That is why I recommended the Topbox mini kit.
> 
> You will have to transition yourself.Also bare in mind that you will never just buy one kit.You will start with a decent kit and then move up from there.
> 
> Vaping becomes a hobby and is a lifestyle.



Can relate, still a noob on the vaping journey, just fortunate enough to have most of the new "toys" and never vaped at 80 watts. I must have missed the review portion where the reviewer(s) informed the newbies (me) that the 0.25 ohm needs 80 watts. To cut a long story short, my last vape was last Fridaty night on the Crown at 80 watts.....


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Just remember that these devices mentioned is a HUGE step up from what you are used too. It's almost as though you are crawling and suddenly want to skip all the other steps and start flying. So yes whatever has been mentioned will satisfy, it is better to get something that will last long and skip the 30w mods that you would upgrade from anyway. 75w mod can fire 30w, but a 30w mod can't fire 75w. Only advice I would like to give is, mtl or direct lung, all tanks can do mtl, but there are tanks that outshine others on this. I am a mtl guy so I can say eleaf gs tank is very close to the pen type drag that you are used too. Small and great on flavour, it is very close to the same flavour as the Kayfun 3,1, but half the size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Sooo...

Its been a few months, and i now have two innokins, Two kanger topboxes, two ego's and just got a releaux rx200s with a tfv8... and... all i can say is the releaux would have been overkill a few months ago...but now...right now i want to buy another releaux and another tfv8.... they just rock...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Hardtail1969 said:


> Sooo...
> 
> Its been a few months, and i now have two innokins, Two kanger topboxes, two ego's and just got a releaux rx200s with a tfv8... and... all i can say is the releaux would have been overkill a few months ago...but now...right now i want to buy another releaux and another tfv8.... they just rock...


Great stuff. Good to hear from you again. And how is it going on the juice front?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

